# And so I drove the GTR today (Thanks Ben!)



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Today truly was a privilege as I made real an ambition that had been brewing for a number of years.

After Ben Linney (GT Culture) kindly invited me to his abode today, I really was looking forward to seeing the GTR in the flesh for the first time. I'd passed up many opportunities recently to see the car face to face, either in Tokyo or in more local arenas. I'd brushed alongside them many times on the ring during their testing, but never seen one in production trim. Today was an opportunity to finally put to rest my opinion on its aesthetics and hope to grab a ride as a passenger. 

As an owner of a 997GT3, I have treated the arrival of the GTR with mixed emotions. Porsche have continually provided its userbase with cars that are exciting, reliable and extremely capable, so I knew if the GTR was to succeed in any way (at least, at a subjective, personal level), it needed to be VERY special indeed. The car market is such at the moment where the benchmarks are very high with a plethora of models available at that price range.

Driving down the country lane where Ben resides, it was only the massive streak of white I passed tucked behind a high wall and bushes that made me slam on my brakes and reverse back up the road. Standing proud in front of the house, there's no questioning its imposing stance. Butch, squat, wide and fat, it has the presence of an angry gorilla. 

It is big, no doubt. But it's no bigger, at least by first impressions, than the R34 was. In fact, the R34's boot gave it a slightly elongated look. The 35 by comparison is clean in design and sharp in detail. I figured out what gave it its big look, it's those wheels - they are absolutely huge and are further accentuated by the dark metallic finish, the whole area around the wheels are lost in shadow.

Looking at both cars from the rear, it’s clear that the GTR wears its size with pride as it makes no attempt to disguise its high back end. In fact, with the boot-line ending high up, it appears to be an exaggerated design feature. It has a look of a space shuttle about it. The GT3 next to it was positively dwarfed. However, the GT3 rides a lot lower as some of the photos show and were it not for the non-existent gap between tyre and wing, I’d say there was a few inches one could lose from the ride height of the GTR.

I’m still not convinced by the interior. As much as anyone would deny it, it’s only really when you sit inside you can see that it is ‘only’ a £60k car. An Audi R8 puts it to little shame, although some may argue the R8 is over designed. Still, we’re talking about a car that costs £30k more at the moment. Despite the budget switchgear, I still don’t like the way the centre console seems to have an air of arbitrary placement about it. No real thought seems to have been placed on the location of the consoles and it doesn’t quite gel together. Gran Turismo dials do give it some credibility though and I look forward to hours of fun tinkering with the touch screen display.

I ask Ben if he plans on ever getting the car dirty by way of hinting for a ride. Next I know he’s sitting in the passenger seat and I’m beckoned into the hot seat. Now, I’ve been given the keys to a lot of cars – everything from Ferraris to Lamborghinis to every kind of Porsche model made (including GuyR’s 600BHP Ruf). I almost always say no because this kind of thing always ends in tears, but for once in my life I make an exception – there is no way on earth any man would pass up this opportunity. 

The GTR has keyless start with the fob needed only in close vicinity for the Start button to be active. Once pressed, I’m overly surprised by what is a very mechanical and certainly menacing engine bark. Strangely emanating from the rear too. I half expected a more electronic feel to this car but the presence of a nuts and bolts car can’t be denied and I’m pleased by this minor observation.

It sounds great and shows a lot of promise. I’d hyped the car up so much myself (no thanks to the massive positive press lately) that I was afraid it just couldn’t match my expectations. 

Press the button on the gear leaver and slot into D, release the brake and the car creeps forward. An overly enthusiastic prod of the throttle sends the car leaping forward – holy cow that throttle is so sensitive! A little more discretion this time as a feathered massage is all that is required. Last thing I want right now is to launch Ben’s spaceship into the Oak tree right in front of us that seems to be mocking me.

“Does the front ground?” I ask as we pull out of his drive. “No, it’s quite high” replies Ben, and he’s quite right, it clears with plenty to spare. Pulled out of his drive, I’m impressed by the low speed weight of the steering and I’m so absorbed by the comfort and intimacy of what is a very cosy environment, I’m suddenly shocked to see the gear indicator showing [6]! Have I had a black out, or has this car just gone through all 6 gears in 10 seconds without a hint of ever having done so? I suspect this transmission is going to be quite the toy.

A few km later and I’m really enjoying the ride. It’s firm, taut and incredibly resolved. There’s this sense of gravity about it, but not in the manner of pure weight. It feels absorbed into the very tarmac it rides upon and I am feeling a level of assuredness only possible in a 4WD chassis – every corner of this car is sending a signal through my buttocks. 

Ben encourages me to switch into manual mode - you can either pull the gear lever from A to M, or you can quite simply tug on one of the paddle shifts to take control. I do the latter and bring the gear down from sixth to fifth. And down to fourth and finally third. It’s perfect. Immediate, smooth, vocal – I’ve not seen a gearbox so awesome in my life and all of a sudden, I’m a paddle-shift convert. 

“You’re in R mode now” says Ben, his grin reminiscent of the devils own. Glancing down I see all the lights are glaring at me bright red. Solid encouragement if I’ve ever seen some.

The road suddenly clears and I have a good view so I bury the throttle and.....OMGGGG holy shit this thing is fast! I mean, REALLY fast. Porsche GT3? Forget it, doesn’t have the torque. 997 Turbo? We’ll stop later and wait for it to catch up. This car is truly, sensationally fast and I have a sudden understanding when Chris Harris calls it a baby Veyron.

Any gear, any speed, press the LOL pedal and your back compresses all the layers of fat from your back, out of your ears in a way that’ll have you reciting school assembly hymns for the love of god. My fear for my license keeps me at bay – I’ll save the top figures for the Autobahn or the circuit.

See, this is the thing about lap times. Essentially, nobody gives a shit as the real world performance of a car is infinitely more relevant. That means in-gear times, torque, throttle response – in this context, the 997 TT is simply playing catch up.

And the car handles it with consummate ease with its trick suspension and 4WD super chassis doing an incredible job of telling Einstein that all his theories were wrong and in fact we’ve been studying the wrong laws of physics. It’s true, the GTR demonstrated that E most definitely doesn’t equal MC squared. How else can a car with 1700KG appear to be so lithe and nimble, so fast and manoeuvrable? That apple was rotten, Newton.

It’s a focused driver’s machine, no doubt. It’s so ridiculously fast I suspect each squish of the throttle will do nothing but fuel an addiction that will have you institutionalised in some form or another. 

Oh another thing, this car is not for the discreet. If you enjoy the Hollywood lifestyle, or at least aspire to it, then this is the quickest way of buying into fame. Everyone stares – give this car a few more months exposure and it’ll be monumental. In white, you’re the messiah, returned. With a Mr T haircut.

I give Ben the keys to my car and encourage him to take advantage of the GT3. I’ll leave it for Ben to tell that story, but he appears to have huge fun as you can see by the picture . As I get back into my car, I am by no means ready to dismiss it. It’s a totally different car. The GT3 I suspect is still the king of the circuit based on its infinite feedback. But for an everyday proposition that does everything you could ever want from a car, the GTR is king of the road.

I’m hoping to be one of the first in the country with a UK car, today’s drive was the carrot at the end of the stick and I cannot wait for my car to arrive.

I’m sat here at home writing this and the single memory I can’t shake is the sheer power of this car.

I just wish I could afford to keep both the GT3 and the GTR, in their own disciplines, they’re both unbeatable.

Thanks again Ben, a privilege indeed!


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for that Cem, an interesting read!

S.-


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cem - you really do write some fantastic pieces at times.

A great read that.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

The more I think about it, the more it disappoints me that I'm unlikely to get to drive one for many years (if at all).

I'm currently giving very serious consideration to selling my 32 for something smaller that I can actually get in and out of my property (with an Audi S3 topping the list). One of the things in the back of my mind telling me to keep my car is that little "GTR" badge on the back...that links my car ever so slightly to the new GTR.

Ben - I'm dead pleased for you that you've got the new GTR and that you are getting so much use out of it. I've also turned a deep shade of green with envy.


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Love the write-up Cem!

Can you give a small comparisment to your old R34, please.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Excellent write up, thanks for taking the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

I enjoyed reading that. :bowdown1: :clap:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really loved to read this, great stuff


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Excellent write up, i was dissapointed when i got to the end of the pics though! I didnt want them to end.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Fcking beautiful! Those two cars look like a new married couple hehe! They fit well together. It's easy to see who's the female there haha! Beautiful and curvy with nice ass, yes it's the Porsche and the GT-R is so freaken masculine.

Very nice, love the pics and indeed very good read, thank you!


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

Stunning car and a great supporting write up but whats the story with that red check footwell mat? ;-)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Cem

Thank you, again.

There is something to epic about your writing style, that the few times you type a car review I sit up and take heed.

It feels like I've driven your Gt3, remember when we first picked it up from the dealer and we first started it up and drove it home. Well, tonight I've driven Ben's GTR too. So visual so emotive. A great read.

Can't wait for you to collect your GTR when they come out, if only to "drive" it back from the dealers

wonder how much i could sell me metro for....

mook


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Nice work Cem, thanks for the interesting read.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

What a great reading!
To read these words from you as being pretty critical of the new GTR means a lot to me.
Seems as if it is not over-hyped. Oh I wish it gets the reputation it deserves from our sh*tty porsche-biased magazines.
...gotta read it again


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Brilliant write up that Cem and the photos are amazing. Thanks for posting it up. Really good to see photos of the two beastys together

James.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Excellent write up. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

a great insight into something i'll have to wait a long time to feel.

well done Cem, and thanks Ben for letting us get a little closer to the legend.

/Steve


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

Very well written thanks for posting that. The GT-R sure is a amazing drive.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

That's what it needed. A balanced write-up from a Porsche owner and lover. :thumbsup:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

top man cem, thanks for taking the time :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

An excellent write up..Thanks for sharing :bowdown1:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice write up and good pics ,car looks loverly :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

I was going to get the LIGHT silver rims...

But looking at the Dark rims on the white...it seems to help get those Plastic trims to blend in...and add contrast to the car.


crap...I just have to see one with light rim and dark rim in person to decide.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Lucky man but the best colour on both cars :bowdown1:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Great to see the two side by side. Great write up too, thanks Cem.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lovely read and nice to see an independent, real opinion! 

Really want one more and more now!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice read Cem, and you didn't call it a Skyline once. lol


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Best review Ive read so far, and coming from someone who has personally experienced some of the finest, means that much more. 

Now you've got me thinking..... how longs the wait again? 2009?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

excellent write up Cem ! you should be working for Autocar/evo/car mag  

massive thanks for letting me have a go in the legendary 
Blowdog Porsche GT3, i feel pretty special to be only the 3rd person to drive her other than yourself and brother.

Rather than write a massive review you just need to look at the cheesy grin on my face to see i also loved the GT3. I was impressed it was superior to the R8 and 911 i drove but don't think i could own one, as im way too jdm.

Seeing them both together and having driven both helps you look beyond the new rivary bigged up by fan boys and journo's. They are both the greatest driver cars on the planet at the moment and both have there own unique qualities. I prefered the weight, cage and size of the GT3 but the power, box and drive of the GT-R.

Roll on the Spec-V


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nismoalex said:


> Best review Ive read so far, and coming from someone who has personally experienced some of the finest, means that much more.
> 
> Now you've got me thinking..... how longs the wait again? 2009?


^^^^nothing more to say^^^^


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

A fantastic review, thank you for sharing - has given a superb insight into the GTR.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Borsta said:


> Love the write-up Cem!
> 
> Can you give a small comparisment to your old R34, please.


Thanks for the comments to all, it's much appreciated and makes the writing all the more fun.

Comparison between R34 and R35? They both use GTR badges. 
Seriously, if we're comparing stock car to stock car, there is no similarity in anything it does. One could argue it shares the sense of greatness about it, something the R34, even in standard trim, always seemed to hint at. 
But the R34 in stock trim was actually quite a slow car - it was heavy and with 320BHP, it just wasn't enough. The chassis of the 34 could handle 600BHP with ease, but the electronics started to get confused and I always remember this weird shuffling of power when on the absolute limit on the circuit.

I would love to put the 35 through its limits on track because only then can you spot the misgivings and idiosyncrasies of any car.

If I had to pick out some evidence of bloodline, it would be in the way the car is presented. It has no delusions about itself, it's a humble car that doesn't go out of its way to preach its intentions and just simply does what it intends to do, straight out of the tin.



Benji Linney GTC said:


> Seeing them both together and having driven both helps you look beyond the new rivary bigged up by fan boys and journo's. They are both the greatest driver cars on the planet at the moment and both have there own unique qualities. I prefered the weight, cage and size of the GT3 but the power, box and drive of the GT-R.
> 
> Roll on the Spec-V


Well, quite. Most people who are arguing do so utterly blindly. If anybody is quick to dismiss a GT3, whilst doing nothing other than quoting lap times, is missing the point entirely and is more suited to a game of Top Trumps than celebrating the spirit of car enthusiasm.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Great write up Cem.

And you let Benny drive your GT3 :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Good God. 


Well done Benny boy. Your a top man.

Mick


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

i wish i lived nearer you all!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Fantastic write up Cem.
You seriously should be writing for a magazine 
Seems spot on in every respect too - congratulations!


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

"OMGGGG holy shit this thing is fast! I mean, REALLY fast".... this quote made my heart skip a beat... its is the only way to describe it and the only way you feel it in words...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

As with all of the above, great write up:thumbsup:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Lucky bastard I want one!!!!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Great write up. Always good to hear impressions from actual owners and not car magazine people. 

Ben - if you call it a --Spec- V--- again - I put you on my ignore list.:chuckle: :chuckle: Here in the US, a Spec V is a Sentra. Japan wouldnt let the US guys call a "higher end" Sentra a V-spec, so the US guys called it a Spec V. It hurts, and makes me cringe every time I hear Spec V. 

Have a chance to have a good look at some R35's here in the US, I wonder where they are going to find 150 lbs. I highly doubt its 150 kg unless the body is carbon fiber. 

2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 GT-R detailed pictures

Even the factory rear bumper is swiss cheesed.

2009 Nissan GT-R: Swiss cheese rear bumper R35


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

tyndago said:


> Have a chance to have a good look at some R35's here in the US, I wonder where they are going to find 150 lbs. I highly doubt its 150 kg unless the body is carbon fiber.
> 
> 2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 GT-R detailed pictures
> 
> ...


The bonnet is pretty heavy. As are the motorized comfy seats. 

Swap those for CF parts along with a non-reclinable carbon kevlar seat and you are on a roll.

If you really want more stuff to consider..

Get the rear seats out.. take out the leather trims, power windows, soundproofing, and use perspex windows. Can easily see some areas where weight can be shaved in my prelim look at the car today

The difficult part might be which parts to shave while maintaining a good weight distribution that seems key to the R35's performance.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

doggiehowser said:


> Can easily see some areas where weight can be shaved in my prelim look at the car today.


Something you're not telling us Doggie?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

doggiehowser said:


> The bonnet is pretty heavy. As are the motorized comfy seats.
> Swap those for CF parts along with a non-reclinable carbon kevlar seat and you are on a roll.Get the rear seats out.. take out the leather trims, power windows, soundproofing, and use perspex windows. Can easily see some areas where weight can be shaved in my prelim look at the car today.


The hood (bonnet) is heavy. I doubted it was aluminum, but we did the magnet test, and it didn't stick. Same with the hats on the rotors. They feel heavy, but they are aluminum. I have had a good couple hours poking around at the cars now, and today even more. 

The rear seats weigh nothing. I mean less than nothing. If they could be a negative weight, thats what they could be. They feel like they are made of titanium and air.  

I am sure there is 150 lbs in the car for a Vspec model, but not 150 kg. Not something they would offer to the public.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Surely you could trim a fair few Kg's off the exhasut too, certainly the rear part is very complicated and its in a good place to lose the weight. If your putting on a lighter bonnet and lightweight seats, sorting out the exhaust could give you some very decent rear weight loss to balance things out. I'm sure a centre exit single pipe would be much lighter than the existing design.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

borat52 said:


> Surely you could trim a fair few Kg's off the exhasut too, certainly the rear part is very complicated and its in a good place to lose the weight. If your putting on a lighter bonnet and lightweight seats, sorting out the exhaust could give you some very decent rear weight loss to balance things out. I'm sure a centre exit single pipe would be much lighter than the existing design.



The stock exhaust is fairly light. The section from just after the resonator where it comes back into one pipe.

Its a cluster of an exhaust, but its all thin wall stainless. Our guys here said 0.035 wall stainless. Its much lighter than it looks. The only way to make something similar, but lighter would be to go titanium.

However if you ditch all that, then the game is off. 

The mid section is not light. Twin cats and a resonator, twin flex sections.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

tyndago said:


> The stock exhaust is fairly light. The section from just after the resonator where it comes back into one pipe.
> 
> Its a cluster of an exhaust, but its all thin wall stainless. Our guys here said 0.035 wall stainless. Its much lighter than it looks. The only way to make something similar, but lighter would be to go titanium.
> 
> ...



Didn't realise how light it was:

2009 Nissan GT-R: Fujitsubo Exhaust and stock R35 GT-R exhaust weight

Looks like the cats are 13.5Kgs and the exhasut is 17.5 Kg's. (31Kg)

The fujitsubo system trims this to 20.3Kg total weight (most of this is saved on the exhaust not the Cats) and still includes the crossover 4 pipe exit. Realistically you might see another 3-4Kg saved with a straight out system. 
Either way its only going to be less than 15Kg saved max which much smaller than I thought it would be. As you said, the stock system is pretty darn light already. 

Better off going on a diet!


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

> Oh another thing, this car is not for the discreet. If you enjoy the Hollywood lifestyle, or at least aspire to it, then this is the quickest way of buying into fame. Everyone stares – give this car a few more months exposure and it’ll be monumental. In white, you’re the messiah, returned. With a Mr T haircut.


great write up sounds awesome :bowdown1: , just affirming all my aspirations so thank you, can't wait for Geneva and then the arrival of my Spec V edition :chuckle:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cem - the big question is........is there enough space to live in one ? lol As the only way I'm getting my hands on one is to sell my house and live in it !


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome write up, I think this car has exceeded the hype.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice write up Cem.
Still waiting for my turn Benny.

Has anyone that's driven it commented on the gearshift paddles being fixed to the column and not moving as you turn the wheel?
My S4 and a couple of other cars I've noticed have the paddles mounted on the back of the wheel.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanx for the write up Cem.opcorn: 
Now I need to get my hand's on one for a test drive. I guess it will be a wait though.


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Great write up, thanx for the pics!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds great!


----------



## zen141 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice write up, nice cars, nice house 

One picture I found interesting










bit like a big girl standing next to a slim girl in that one, I don't think white does it any favours, nor being next to a 911, but it has a big fat bum.

I think black would slim it down though. 

All in all though a very tempting car, only way to make it better would be to stick an AMG 6.2 V8 in it for the sound (biased here), but even so it looks like they have hit all the nails on the head. 

One bad thing is Nissan UK's silly release schedule and legal rumblings. They must be making a fair whack on each one so how come we get put back behind the USA? 

Zen


----------



## infernooo (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice write up - I really like your writing style  nice and fluid, easy to read...

If you don't mind my asking, what type of wheels are those on your GT3? (brand, size etc)


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

infernooo said:


> what type of wheels are those on your GT3? (brand, size etc)


The standard wheels that come with the car painted black.


----------



## Scarified (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent writeup, better than all the rubbish i've seen written in mags so far. At last someone understands that one car isn't better than another because it does it 0.0001 of a second faster round a track, keep up the excellent work :thumbsup:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Thrust said:


> Something you're not telling us Doggie?


The car has reached my shores  but it's still not registered yet. Counting down the days.

Was driving it like a pussy in heavy traffic the first time I was in it.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great write up and happy you liked it, keeps us hoping you keep this great site alive for some years now. and don`t turn the back to other forums.

The greatest advantage of being a GTR-Fanboy is , that I allready know it will be a great car before it was released . . .:chuckle:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Good review!

Butuz


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Very good writeup, and two nice cars sat together, how did the interior compare to the GT3?, as they are very nice inside?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks again, loving the comments - I guess anyone with an ounce of octane in their veins will find it hard to not get excited by those photos - I was definitely excited the day before.



Jacey Boy said:


> Very good writeup, and two nice cars sat together, how did the interior compare to the GT3?, as they are very nice inside?


911 interiors have been 100% functional and without emotion. They're designed in a way that allows quick use of key features. It's certainly not pretty, but what it does is stand the test of time. You never get bored of it because it never wowed you in the first place - I like them. I think after a while the GTR interior would piss you off. It's a little too "Tandy's". If it were a car stereo, it'd be a Binatone.



Daz said:


> Cem - the big question is........is there enough space to live in one ? lol As the only way I'm getting my hands on one is to sell my house and live in it !


Boot's big enough  



Tim said:


> Nice write up Cem.
> Still waiting for my turn Benny.
> 
> Has anyone that's driven it commented on the gearshift paddles being fixed to the column and not moving as you turn the wheel?
> My S4 and a couple of other cars I've noticed have the paddles mounted on the back of the wheel.


Tim, actually, you're right - it is an interisting point. For me, on the road, it wasn't an issue. But I would be interested in how it's lock to lock steering is engineered to cope with column mounted paddles when on circuit. 



zen141 said:


> Nice write up, nice cars, nice house
> 
> One picture I found interesting
> 
> ...


Hooo yeah - that V8 would make this car - no question 
And yes, the GT3 is the more feminine in design, in pure aesthetic terms, a much more beautiful shape 



infernooo said:


> Very nice write up - I really like your writing style  nice and fluid, easy to read...
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what type of wheels are those on your GT3? (brand, size etc)


Standard OEM wheels with matt black respray.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

great write up Blow Dog, 

just what I wanted to hear. Im keeping my 3 but its a MK1 so its not losing any money and it makes sense to keep using it as a track car as I always have. I dont find the running costs too bad either.

It and a GTR will be the ultimate pair of cars.. and all my mates will think I am a lucky bastard.

I was thinking about getting a 997 rs, but I think the money would be much better spent on the GTR and keeping the Mk1.

I am a bit worried about using the GTR as a daily driver as it is starting to seem too special and it doesnt seem like there will ever be many on the road...


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Great write up! Someone should post this up on the Porsche owners forums who still think it's "ugly" and think of other excuses to rip on the new GTR... (^_^)


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

speedraver said:


> Great write up! Someone should post this up on the Porsche owners forums who still think it's "ugly" and think of other excuses to rip on the new GTR... (^_^)



GT3 next to GTR - 6speedonline.com Forums


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool... thanks!

By looking at their responses, it still sounds like a bunch of whiners saying how ugly it looks, how big it is, blah blah blah....

Oh well, they'll eventually have to face the music when it's released out in the streets. Not to mention that the V-Spec and EVO are still in the works.... :chuckle:

I like this quote:


> but IMO it is butt ugly. The lines suck and typical Japanese design with all the extra vents, ducts and contour bulging changes. The car looks like a big brick.


Obviously he doesn't know that every curve, vent, etc. was designed intentionally to achive optimum aerodynamics and hasn't done any research at all. He probably relates GTR = Fast and the Furious rice rocket. Heck, they spent over 4 years desiging this monster which can out do a Porshe GT3 on the track even if the Porsche is 400kg lighter!


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

PRICKS!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

OI!

lets not turn this thread into another childish anti Porsche dick waving contest.

some people prefer blondes, some prefer brunnettes, some prefer fat birds some prefer skinny birds, some prefer tea, some prefer coffee, some prefer porsches some prefer GTR's

end of. 

mook


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks cem, 
it's nice & hard pics to see beasts together in same time


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry, didn't mean to turn it to a "my car is better than your car" thread... It was just interesting to see some of the comments.

We'd probably be doing the same thing when a Honda Civic magically produces crazy numbers..... yeah... not so much.... (^_^)


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

After the Evo version comes out...it should be the Nismo GTR :chuckle: 

Lets see...in history it was

GTR
GTR Vspec
GTR Mspec = GTR premium package?
GTR Vspec 2 = Evo version?
GTR Mspec 2
Nismo Z tune GTR

Like with the 350z...I am sure later on Nismo will develop the R35 GTR into a beast...before it goes out of production...and r36 arrives...:chuckle:


----------

